# Selling Airfare Question



## Hornet441 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't want to step on any toes and can't seem to find the right place. I have airfare for sale [deleted]. Which is the best forum to post or is it even allowed?
Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2012)

Unless it is a "Bargain Deal" (free or nearly free) we don't have a place on TUG for other items for sale.


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, thanks.


----------

